# Bulk pectin on e-bay - recommendation



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

So, it's been difficult to buy pectin in the stores lately, because it's bought up as soon as they unload it onto the shelves. I checked Ebay looking for boxes of pectin, but found the following:
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-lbs-Genu-Frui...060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2bd07824

Now that I have successfully made several freezer-jam recipes and a cooked-jam recipe using this pectin, I can recommend it highly! (strawberry, peach, hot-pepper-cherry) (Oh, and it's made in Denmark instead of China. I didn't want anything made in China.)

One normal batch (4 cups fruit, 1/4 cup lemon juice, 5.5 cups sugar, freezer jam gets 1 cup of corn syrup) takes 3 tablespoons of pectin. This makes the pectin cost less than 60 cents per batch, instead of $2.79 or more in the store.

The batch needs to be prepared a little differently, but it's actually easier and faster and the directions come with the pectin.

Anyway, since it is working so well, I thought I'd share the information.

Kit


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

That is a good buy if you want to use a recipe with at least 55% sugar. I get low methoxyl pectin by Pomona's Pectin. I have not figured out cost per batch yet. 
I got a lb. for $50.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Our local Mennonite store sells the regular pectin for $1.oo per pound.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Being Citrus pectin, can this be used for low sugar batches?

Dh and I both think most jam is way to sweet, so I'd like to cut down the sugar. I have no desire to use artificial sweetners.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Only with Pomonas can you reduce the sugar. The other says it is high methoxyl and needs the full sugar.


----------

